# Grace pictures from yesterday's lesson!



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

We had a really awesome lesson yesterday with a new intructor. Sorry the pictures are blurry; they are video stills (Thanks to Equiniphile for telling me how to make stills!) You can still get the jist of how she is going.

Trot








Jump
















Trot


























This is from a clinic last week









Collage









...and one more.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love that last pic! And holy buckets how tall is she??


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you! I love that one, too. ...and she's 16.3h. I am only 5'2" so it makes her look even bigger. =P


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

Holy cow, she is beautiful! And look at those legs! They go on foreeeeeeeeever!:lol:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow she is tall! My guy is 14.3 and I am 5'1!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! As always! Yes, her legs are lloonngg!!! Beautiful riding <3


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments! She has model legs! hehe


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: model legs suit her :wink:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahh so cuteee! I love the 2nd picture. I think I might have to come steal your horse...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Gah no! I would NOT let that happen....I would hire guards and a dragon and some alarm systems....

Hehe


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Hahaha I have a dragon baby protecting lana... I could help you out with getting a dragon... But it might be alittle mixed with donkey.. XD


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Hahhaha like the ones from Shrek?! SWEEEEEET!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Pretty mare


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you! She's pretty special ♥


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I need to see more pics of Grace!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

OK then! Here's a few more!

...and a video.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Woooo looking good!!


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

i love the last one and she is really tall


----------



## Carp (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome looking horse!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks 

Hoofprints - she's 16.3


----------



## la volpe (Jun 19, 2012)

She's very pretty! Love her long legs c:


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

grace is gorgeous!! she looks sooooo good vb. keep up the good work!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks CHS!


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

She lovely! What breed? TB?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you! She is a TB.


----------

